# 5 Forms To Black



## Kirk (Dec 30, 2002)

Anyone seen this ?  

Opinions?


----------



## cdhall (Dec 30, 2002)

It has been up at least a year I think.

Those five forms sound pretty cool.  

I'll abstain from further comments.  

But I see now how you get into so much trouble.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi Folks!
I have seen "The Belt" series of forms [the 5 forms to black belt] They are all old hung gar based or composite kung fu forms that have been incorporated into some kenpo systems [such as Tracy's] I have met Mr. Ibrao at both of the "Gathering of the Eagles" in Las Vegas and I have seen his "Tiger and Crane set" seminar!
I was asked by a local black belt from new england if i could go over the first form with him and "fill in the blanks". I found the form to be a conglomeration of nothern and southern shaolin,praying mantis, and hung gar kung fu.
The forms include book set [or panther set] Tiger and crane, among others,although these are the alleged original sets [though i've seen different variations] These were taught to James Ibrao from Jimmy wing woo.
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## brianhunter (Dec 30, 2002)

the devil makes Kirk do it!!!

I like the forms, especially book set, and tiger crane, 

Gom Gong Kuen, and Si Ping Kuen are forms he (Sifu Ibrao) said he developed with his instructor. Gung Gi is a hung gar form I think most people know it as "Taming the Tiger" or "Tempting the Tiger"

He's a nice guy and has answered all my questions about "old" kenpo etc.


----------



## cdhall (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KENPOJOE _
> *...The forms include book set [or panther set]....*


KenpoJoe,

Can you tell me why Book Set is called Book Set?
And Panther Set for that matter.

I know Book Set and Tiger and Crane were taught to Mr. Duffy by Mr. Swan back in the NCKKA days.  I have never seen them but I know a lot of good guys that had to learn them.  I'm sure those 5 forms are all very good.


----------



## brianhunter (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *KenpoJoe,
> 
> Can you tell me why Book Set is called Book Set?
> ...



book set (Bun Gi) was picked up by Mr Parker in a book in a library near china town hence the name Book set

Tiger Crane is a hung gar form, sometimes hung gar is called the Tiger Crane system because of it. Mr C. told me once that Mr Parker taught it as a filler untill he had his own forms developed for kenpo


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Dec 30, 2002)

OMG I was taught book set.... weird... had no idea where it came from... I have to learn tiger and crane sometime before my BB too.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone else think that guy looks like Pat Morietta?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2002)

See this thread.


----------



## cdhall (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *See this thread. *



I've moved over and added to that thread now.


----------

